

Show HN: Weekend project - just relaunched the Open Exchange Rates website - josscrowcroft
http://openexchangerates.org

======
thibaut_barrere
This is going to be handy for our coming SaaS product. Thanks a ton really!
(and slick site design, too).

------
auxbuss
Just discovered this. Thanks. Will be adding to my project this week. I'll
probably wrap some ruby around it, so if useful, I'll handover the code. Great
job.

------
sassafraz
This is awesome Joss! Thanks for your hard work.

